# BRBR.. unit 9 ??



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Those of you that have been out in unit 9. that are the water levels like outside of the channel's?? can I take my 13hp longtail? I'm looking for layout blind country. PM me please, and thanks


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

*The niner*







We went out on the niner on saturday. There seemed to be guys everywhere. Lots of water in the channel but not a ton of water to get off the beaten path. We drug our gear out 200+ yards and set up. Not much flew that evening but we did manage some nice pintails. My boy shot one with a 8+ inch sprig.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shoot! That's a nice Sprig for this time of year.


----------



## Duckslayer74 (Nov 16, 2013)

That's a big Pintail.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

I was out there a little over a week ago. They are flowing water out the channel, but once you get to the end, it gets real skinny. There were two mud boats out, just not very far from the end of the flow. One got hung up and had to drag the boat coming in. Here is a shot to give you an idea on water depth, the flow is at the top of the pic.


BRBR by jeffgfarr, on Flickr


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I was there last week. Water was like others have reported. Not much vegetation to hid in. Would be ok for layout or a blind on land. There is some good hide area way west but I couldn't make it out that far. 
I would suggest a different area if there are two boats already there. If not it's got pretty good area for two groups.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont mind walking. what i do is boat as far as posable, then load up the jet sled from there which is a sight to see. hide isn't too much of an issue as I have ton's of goose sillos. i'm wondering if their is 2'' or less of water, (looking for like a half inch of water and wide open) and just a slight shade of any type of grass??, I'll walks a mile from the boat, it doesn't matter to me


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You should be good for what your looking for. The geese are comming off of public and Corrine around 4:00


----------



## Highbrass (Dec 31, 2012)

I remember when unit 9 was the best kept secret in Utah waterfowling. Now it only seems a shadow of what it used to be.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Highbrass said:


> I remember when unit 9 was the best kept secret in Utah waterfowling. Now it only seems a shadow of what it used to be.


You mean back when they ran the refuge for the birds AND hunters? No water in the growing months = no food for migrating birds = no reason to leave the rest pond.

Seriously disappointed in BRBR this year


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

horn hunter said:


> You mean back when they ran the refuge for the birds AND hunters? No water in the growing months = no food for migrating birds = no reason to leave the rest pond.
> 
> Seriously disappointed in BRBR this year


 SIMPLE don't hunt the SOB then!!!!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

horn hunter said:


> You mean back when they ran the refuge for the birds AND hunters? No water in the growing months = no food for migrating birds = no reason to leave the rest pond.
> 
> Seriously disappointed in BRBR this year


you are so right! everyone knows the Feds can control the weather. they can make the summer super hot, very little rain, not much snow pack, and tell farmers not to use the water that is righted to them. They really dont want the birds and hunters around anyway!!:mrgreen:


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

I think the people who run the refuge have done a great job with what little water that we have had. Give the guys, and gals some credit. THANK YOU At least we do have a place like the refuge to hunt. Their jobs are a thankless one. When hunting is awesome no one tells them GOOD JOB! Some years will be better than others and some will be worse. I have hunted the brbr for 30+ years. I'm glad we can hunt it.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> You mean back when they ran the refuge for the birds AND hunters? No water in the growing months = no food for migrating birds = no reason to leave the rest pond.
> 
> Seriously disappointed in BRBR this year


No he means before everybody and their lover got a boat with a mud motor. I use to have lots of great hunts out there. That all ended around the same time the unit 9 parking lot became jam packed with trucks with boat trailers. And before Fragmities took that place over.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blackdog said:


> No he means before everybody and their lover got a boat with a mud motor. I use to have lots of great hunts out there. That all ended around the same time the unit 9 parking lot became jam packed with trucks with boat trailers. And before Fragmities took that place over.


There's always Idaho!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

What's this Idaho place you keep speaking of?


----------

